# jack the pumkin scarecrow



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

That's flippin' awesome, great motion! Even a dork like me might be able to do that. Thanks for posting all the info! Happy Halloween!


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

great prop I love it


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

Most gracious you are, both.


r


----------



## fytclub (Jul 7, 2009)

We made a Jack last halloween....I will post the pics of him for you...Ours currently stands about ten feet tall


----------



## fytclub (Jul 7, 2009)

It gets easier every year it seems lol. We put yellow and red LEDs in his head (for Halloween night). Most of our stuff won't go up until the day of. But we had so many requests for him this year, we had to put him up early!

If i can find them, I will also post the pictures of the hands that my fiance made of the tops of the corn stalks!


----------



## fytclub (Jul 7, 2009)

k. i found them, though for some reason, we dont have a completed picture of them. They ended up almost looking like curled bony fingers. They held up all year long, which was a plus, because i know she didnt want to make them again.


























Ours doesnt jump...but it can always be modified!! lol

And great layout on it btw! Nice and clear!


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your shots. Ten feet of scarecrow makes a big impact. Looking forward to the images of the final piece. 


I have to replace our scarecrow's hands every year due to wind, constant jerky motion of the motor and storage. It works out well that they are made out of twisted branches as our area is filled with old trees, so finding new hands is easy. 

Today is our annual Horroween event so I better get moving...

-r


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow what a great set up. Your yard must be a huge hit with the TOT's!


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

*Hit with the tot?*

The little ones get scared, but the older ones really like it.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

looks good. I like the plans.


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

*plans*

Thanks, 

it's the one animated creature in my graveyard that doesn't need much maintenance. It just works.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Your whole setup is amazing. This scarecrow is going to the top of my list of projects for 2010! Love it.


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

*send me shots*

Great to hear! Lemmie know if you have any ?s 

-r


----------



## slicerd (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice! I like stuff like this simple to build but impressive looking. I will have to pick up a couple wiper motors for props this year.


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

*wiper motor*

...and don't forget a good transformer that can handle at least 3 amps.

1 amp will burn out with all the motion and weight.


-r


----------

